# Is There Any Way to Disable Auto-Refresh on VI-Control?



## wwwm (Mar 5, 2022)

I like to keep a browser window with unloaded tabs I intend to return to, but VI-Control threads refresh automatically, even if my cache is cleared and they are reloaded without a connection. Is there any way to disable this behavior?


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 6, 2022)

wwwm said:


> I like to keep a browser window with unloaded tabs I intend to return to, but VI-Control threads refresh automatically, even if my cache is cleared and they are reloaded without a connection. Is there any way to disable this behavior?


Hi,

Not sure, we have tens of thousands of members and the refresh affects conversations, latest posts, recent posts, advertising, etc.

What browser are you using? Mobile, desktop?

And what do you mean "reloading without a connection?"


----------



## wwwm (Mar 6, 2022)

My preferred browser is Waterfox, but I can duplicate this in vanilla Firefox and Chrome. I have a window open with a number of tabs, and reload them in airplane mode so they take up (nearly) no memory or cache space and there can't be any active elements to consume bandwidth. VI-Control has some sort of placeholder page that loads instead of the browser's default "problem loading page" and contains a script that reloads the tab whenever a connection is detected. I've been able to isolate what the script is:
`<script>
window.addEventListener('online', function()
{
window.location.reload();
});
</script>`
so now it's just a matter of figuring out how to block it in ublock.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 7, 2022)

wwwm said:


> My preferred browser is Waterfox, but I can duplicate this in vanilla Firefox and Chrome. I have a window open with a number of tabs, and reload them in airplane mode so they take up (nearly) no memory or cache space and there can't be any active elements to consume bandwidth. VI-Control has some sort of placeholder page that loads instead of the browser's default "problem loading page" and contains a script that reloads the tab whenever a connection is detected. I've been able to isolate what the script is:
> `<script>
> window.addEventListener('online', function()
> {
> ...


Hi, I've been looking into this but am afraid you are on your own here. 90% of our users use the 3 main browsers, both on mobile and desktop. I don't see any need to make any changes here to affect the pages refresh. You may want to contact uBlock developers or one of their support forums

Sorry,

Andre
VIC Tech support


----------

